# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Cannot upload DBF files to JIRA on Windows

## SSavage

I get the following error text: Unknown Server Error (500).
The following appears in the atlassian-jira.log:	
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Error parsing media type 'application/DBF Viewer 2000'

----------


## Gil89Nieves

This is caused by incorrect MIME handling by Windows when 'DBF Viewer 2000' is installed.  The 'DBF Viewer 2000' program associates the .DBF file extension with 'application/DBF Viewer 2000' instead of 'application/octet-stream'. Remove 'DBF Viewer 2000' from the affected system.

----------


## Gil89Nieves

http://forums.codeguru.com/showthrea...tx-1001-error&

----------

